
Poop may tell us when the coronavirus lockdown will end - zdw
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-04-29/coronavirus-sewage-testing
======
dekhn
I had a wonderful discussion with a scientist who is an expert in this area.
He said all of this sounds great, but when you flush, "poop spreads out like a
gaussian" so you end up having to deconvolute signals using gaussian mixture
models.

